# Paypal - Zahlung



## exesus (26. August 2015)

Heyho,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das Thema hierhin gehört, wenn nein, bitte verschieben .
Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Paypal:
Ich habe mir ein Konto eingerichtet, alles bestätigt und immer wenn ich jetzt was einkaufen möchte, will er, dass ich eine Kreditkarte eintrage, zusätzlich zu meinem normalen Bankkonto...
Hat jemand da Erfahrungen? Die meisten sagen, dass es am Händler liegt, aber das kann ich mir bei Steam nicht vorstellen??

gruß und angenehmen Abend
exesus


----------



## Laudian (26. August 2015)

Nein, bei Steam kann man definitiv auch ohne Kreditkarte mit PayPal bezahlen, mache ich selber immer. Manche Händler akzeptieren aber tatsächlich nur Kreditkarten bei PayPal.


----------



## Shizuki (26. August 2015)

Ich bezahle bei Steam auch über Paypal über den normalen Bankeinzug. Hatte noch nie Probleme. Da muss ein anderes Problem vorliegen.


----------



## exesus (26. August 2015)

Das ist komisch, bei mir geht es nicht.
Ich hab schon gehört, dass man Guthaben aufladen soll, also Paypal Guthaben, damit die was zum decken des Betrags haben?


----------



## Erok (26. August 2015)

Hi 

Du musst bei PayPal dafür einmal anrufen, dann schaltet Dich PayPal frei für zukünftige Zahlungen an Steam  

Einfach die PayPal-HP öffnen, und dort einloggen. Sobald Du auf Deiner Übersicht bist, ganz runter scrollen und auf Kontakt klicken. Dort  steht dann zur Auswahl : Rufen Sie uns an.

Es wird Dir dann eine Pin angezeigt, die Du angeben musst, damit der Kundenservice weiss, um wen es geht 

Dann schilderst Du den Vorfall mit der Bezahlung an Steam, und alles wird gut 

Greetz Erok


----------



## marko597710 (26. August 2015)

Bei mir zieht Paypal von Konto ab ohne Aufladung aber haste dein Paypal Konto schon bestätigt weil Mann bekommt ja 1cent auf Konto zum bestätigen von konto


----------



## Stueppi (26. August 2015)

Das ist eine Sicherheitsfunktion von PayPal das digitale Ware erst mal nur mit Guthaben funktioniert. Habe genau das selbe Problem, war extrem nervig bei TESO. Musste auch anrufen. Der Typ vom Support hat das dann frei geschaltet.


----------



## JoM79 (26. August 2015)

Dann ist das aber neu, bei mir ging das schon immer ohne Probleme.


----------



## exesus (26. August 2015)

Also am besten anrufen und einfach freischalten lassen?
Dann kann man ja immer noch Geld überweisen..


----------



## Yan04 (26. August 2015)

Die Kreditkarte brauchst du soweit ich weiß als Sicherheit, für den Fall, dass dein Konto mal nicht gedeckt ist oder sonst irgendwas schief läuft.


----------

